# webcam problems with mac:messenger



## taara (May 14, 2008)

I am a mac user. I am trying to get my webcam to work with msn messenger. I had mac:messenger version 6 but was told to download mac:messenger version 7 and all problems would be solved. So I downloaded 7. But, I can't use my webcam and I can't see anyone else when I am talking to them. There is no place for me to invite anyone and when my friends try to invite me, the invitation doesn't show for me and they are told that I declined their invitation. HELP!


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't had a lot of experience with Messenger for Mac, but have you considered using Skype? It's a lot better IMHO, and it's never failed me once. Plus, it's as cross-platform as it gets.

If all else fails, try Adium at (http://www.adiumx.com/). It doesn't do video, but it should get you up and running with IM until you figure out what's going on with Messenger.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The video features of MSN 7 for OS X only work with corporate accounts. 
(So basically most people are screwed.)

Check out Adium. Although the video chat isn't "builtin", the external implementation they are using will at least work with PC counterparts.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Headrush said:


> The video features of MSN 7 for OS X only work with corporate accounts.


That sounds just like something Microsoft would do. Oh, wait, it IS Microsoft!


----------

